# wat is the worm castings ??



## BudGrower (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry for botherin u guyz with questions again, i looked up the worm castings in translator but it didnt make any sense ?? so wat does it mean or contain ??


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2011)

It is worm ****. I think generally from the small red worms. I hope that translates ok.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

Vermicompost
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Vermicompost is the product or process of composting utilizing various species of worms, usually red wigglers, white worms, and earthworms to create a heterogeneous mixture of decomposing vegetable or food waste, bedding materials, and vermicast. Vermicast, similarly known as worm castings, worm humus or worm manure, is the end-product of the breakdown of organic matter by a species of earthworm.[1]
Containing water-soluble nutrients, vermicompost is an excellent, nutrient-rich organic fertilizer and soil conditioner.[2] The process of producing vermicompost is called vermicomposting.


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 31, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> It is worm ****. I think generally from the small red worms. I hope that translates ok.



daaamn how do collect the worm **** !!! 

thnx :icon_smile:


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Vermicompost
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...



thanks hamster but i prefer rosebud's answer very easy words


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 31, 2011)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> daaamn how do collect the worm **** !!!
> 
> thnx :icon_smile:


 
With a small shovel:rofl:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

:rofl: I was thinking the same thing Ozzydude. I can see some guy with huge glasses following worms around the worm farm with a little bitty rake and shovel, collecting the "****". :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 1, 2011)

Bout spit my grape juice out readin this thread. Awesome. Haha. Buy the poo in a bag yo.


----------



## Hick (Nov 1, 2011)

:rofl: Yoooose guys are too funny!  everybody knows you can't follow them around and 'collect' it. They have to be "trained" to use the _"casting box"_ like cat and their litter box.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2011)

:rofl:


thanks for the chuckle  friends...HAppy tuesday


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 1, 2011)

lol Hick. .. I cracked up when i read thar


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys... language barrier.. 

Very funny stuff though.


Budgrower, you buy the **** in a bag at the store where you buy nutrients..or maybe on the internet. It is really good stuff for our plants


----------



## soil (Nov 1, 2011)

one turd at a time....

dont forget the headlamp.







training them to go in the worm box requires that one trainer from oversees. 
plus they dont listen. 





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks for the chuckle friends...HAppy tuesday


happy tuesday to you too !



soil :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 1, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> With a small shovel:rofl:



they grap the small shovel with a tiny fingers


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 1, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You guys... language barrier..
> 
> Very funny stuff though.
> 
> ...



ya i knw where to buy it from but i didnt wat the hek ist


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 1, 2011)

this wat they use


----------

